# Philly guys



## stephen from philly (Jan 14, 2010)

New member, Please direct to philly area contractors, pretty ignorant of mechanics of this site


----------



## stephen from philly (Jan 14, 2010)

*Small hvac contractors buxmont pa*

Lets discuss your sales plans


----------



## SULTINI (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi Steve I am Sultini right outside Phila 95 North about 1/2 HR.

Don't have any sales plans Semi Retired just wanted to say hi to a fellow Cheesesteak and Pretzel eater. I am in the process of getting spell check forgive me. Later


----------

